# Servlet aufrufen



## mdoemli (5. Jul 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ist es eigentlich möglich aus einem Servlet ein anderes Servlet aufzurufen?

Gruß,

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Jul 2005)

mit dem Dispatcher forward

mit dem Dispatcher include

direkt über eine HTTPUrlConnection

oder eien HTTP redirect senden


----------



## mdoemli (5. Jul 2005)

Klasse, vielen Dank!


----------

